# MySQL Driver Bug?



## Guest (2. Mrz 2008)

hi 
ich verwende diesen Treiber mysql-connector-java-5.1-nightly-20080302-bin
Ich denke, dass es ein Bug seitens des Treibers ist, aber ich möchte es bestätigt haben. Es sieht so aus dass die 
Funktion getIndexInfo() nicht richtig funktioniert. 

In der API heißt es für den unique Parameter der Funktion:
unique - when true, return only indices for unique values; when false, return indices regardless of whether unique or not

Jedoch spielt es keine Rolle ob ich für unique false oder true übergebe. Zürück kommen nur Spalten mit
NON_UNIQUE: false   :shock: 

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## bronks (3. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... nightly-20080302 ...


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm ja ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich auch andere Versionen schon versucht habe (außer der alpha 6 Version).


----------



## bronks (3. Mrz 2008)

Auch das 5.1.5 ProductionRelease?


----------



## letonin (4. Mrz 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch das 5.1.5 ProductionRelease?



ja habe ich. Hast du keine Probleme mit der Methode?


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

Ist sie überhaupt implementiert? Mal decompilieren und nachschauen.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist sie überhaupt implementiert? Mal decompilieren und nachschauen.



Wieso decompiplieren? Der Treiber ist GPL und somit (auch) als Source verfügbar.

- Alex


----------

